# Sodom and Gomorrah



## NeoInarien (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello friends,

So here's a quick one for you all that I have a question about.

Sodom and Gomorrah: why would God destroy them if he preordained the people into sin anyways? Am I missing something or is this over the line hyper-Calvinism?

[Edited on 27-10-2004 by NeoInarien]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NeoInarien_
> Hello friends,
> 
> So here's a quick one for you all that I have a question about.
> ...



Man is responsible for his sin. God hold's all men up to His standard, the law. He did this with Adam, and continues to do so regardless of our inability now to keep the law. Those in Sodom and Gomorrah willfully disobeyed God, and God chose to leave them in their sins and execute the justice they deserved rather than show mercy and give them new hearts to repent and believe.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 27, 2004)

I asked a question along similar lines earlier today but it was more concerning human will.

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6809

^^^ Read the answers I got


----------



## 4ndr3w (Oct 27, 2004)

"And not only this, but there was Rebekah also, when she had conceived twins by one man, our father Isaac; for though the twins were not yet born and had not done anything good or bad, so that God's purpose according to His choice would stand, not because of works but because of Him who calls, it was said to her, "THE OLDER WILL SERVE THE YOUNGER." Just as it is written, "JACOB I LOVED, BUT ESAU I HATED." What shall we say then? There is no injustice with God, is there? May it never be! For He says to Moses, "I WILL HAVE MERCY ON WHOM I HAVE MERCY, AND I WILL HAVE COMPASSION ON WHOM I HAVE COMPASSION." So then it does not depend on the man who wills or the man who runs, but on God who has mercy. For the Scripture says to Pharaoh, "FOR THIS VERY PURPOSE I RAISED YOU UP, TO DEMONSTRATE MY POWER IN YOU, AND THAT MY NAME MIGHT BE PROCLAIMED THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE EARTH." So then He has mercy on whom He desires, and He hardens whom He desires. You will say to me then, "Why does He still find fault? For who resists His will?" On the contrary, who are you, O man, who answers back to God? The thing molded will not say to the molder, "Why did you make me like this," will it? Or does not the potter have a right over the clay, to make from the same lump one vessel for honorable use and another for common use? What if God, although willing to demonstrate His wrath and to make His power known, endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction? And He did so to make known the riches of His glory upon vessels of mercy, which He prepared beforehand for glory, even us, whom He also called, not from among Jews only, but also from among Gentiles."

(Romans 9:10-24 - NASB)


----------



## NeoInarien (Oct 28, 2004)

mm, good call.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 28, 2004)

God does whatever God wants !!!

blade


----------

